# Real men wear kilts!



## Double H (Oct 2, 2009)

Here are a few from last weekend. Nothing like shooting at 2200iso, with a monopod, no flash, inside an old catholic church. Enjoy.

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## inTempus (Oct 2, 2009)

Since when do real men wear dresses?  

Seriously though, I like the shots but I would get rid of that kind of heavy vignette in the last 4 pics.  IMHO it looks bad.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 2, 2009)

inTempus said:


> Since when do real men wear dresses?
> 
> Seriously though, I like the shots but I would get rid of that kind of heavy vignette in the last 4 pics.  IMHO it looks bad.


Well it seemed to do the trick 
Since when do Armies run away from men in "dress'"


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice pictures, love the last one. They were taken by a d700 right?

What a great performance with high ISO!!! >>> *!* <<<


----------



## Double H (Oct 3, 2009)

Al-Wazeer said:


> Very nice pictures, love the last one. They were taken by a d700 right?
> 
> What a great performance with high ISO!!! >>> *!* <<<



Thanks, I had a lot of fun shooting that day. Yes, it is the D700. My rear end was definitely saved by its ability to handle that church. Even at midday I was only able to get 90-120 sec at 1.8-2.8 at 1600-2200 iso. Monopod came in very handy. (was not permitted to use flash during the ceremony)


----------

